# Found an EGG.



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Today I got back from school, and found an egg (from what I've seen, it could be an eared dove) in the yard. I'm pretty sure it wasn't there yesterday, and I think it wasn't there this morning.
It was alone on the ground, in a place where there wasn't grass.
Now, I guess there are two options: It fell off a nest, which is possible because the place was watered yesterday so the ground was soft, and the other option is that it was laid there. However, I usually know how many nests are in my house. I do not know when it was laid, but I'm guessing not long ago, because I'd knew if I've had a nest in my house for some days. The egg was warm-ish when I found it, I'm guessing it could be from the sun.
Anyways, I had to remove it, because if not, my dogs would have stepped on it. My question is, is it alive? _Could_ it be alive? If it is, is it worth trying to incubate it? I do not have an incubator, but for rescue birds I use a 60W incandescent lamp. How much heat does an egg need?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its nice that you would want to try to save the egg and have it hatched but the chances of you being to able to save a baby just hatched is slim to none. Its so hard even for the experienced to save a baby that young. I would just throw it away. But you can wait for others to respond because thats just my opinion. mindy


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never tried it, but I know that people who have budgies and/or lovebirds sometimes breed them and care for the babies on their own... Like when the mother dies, for example.
However, since I'm not an experienced person (as in "successfully experienced", my first true success was the pigeon in the other post), I don't own an incubator, and stuff like that, I find my chances really small, myself. But maybe it was dead for sure or something like that and could avoid trying .
If it's possible, even if it's a really slim chance, I'll try. I just don't want to waste electricity on a dead egg .


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

It has to be kept at the exactly the right temperature and right humidity. If you want to try then go ahead and try, but I think you will be disappointed. min


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hehe, I do not actually expect it to survive, I guess.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

awwww isnt that sweet, trying to save an egg
if i was closer to u, id let my cockatiels lay on it.
they would love it.
i removed the boxes yesterday, i thought they hiding around , and they love dark space, but it turns out, my two boys were just trying to hatch an invisible egg.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

mindy that baby pigeon has left the nest 
he was there yesterday, fappin his wings, i knew he;d be gone today:0
ill see him around tho


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Which is the right temperature for the egg?
I just measured around 37 Celcius. Did I overheat it?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.stanford.edu/group/stanfordbirds/text/essays/Incubation.html

http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/poultry_temp.html

http://farmingfriends.com/incubating-pigeon-eggs/ i think this third site is the best
u might make it after all


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/suspendingincubationofpigeoneggs.htm


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Great. Thanks a bunch. Apparently, I'm not, then?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I would toss it...not trying to sound mean. 

You just don't know what type of bird it could be...and not all hand raising formulas meet the needs of all birds. It could also turn out to be an illegal bird to keep, it would for sure imprint on you if it did make it.

If you don't see any signs of life now, I think it'd be a good time to part with it. 

-hilly


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

borrow an incubator from someone if you can and give it a shot or put it under a broody hen if know someone who has chickens (though all my broodies are now unbroody till spring) then you can take a few weeks or whatever gestation period a dove has to find a bator to transfer the egg to during it's final three days. It also gives you time to figure out and learn how to feed and care for the newborn. You can also research what type of egg it is in the mean time and be pretty sure of what your going to hatch. I say give it a chance, a poor chance is better than no chance in my book, but then again I won't be the one to do the work, keep vigil and possibly be dissappointed and I have a bator and have incubated eggs before so I'd do it and learn how to feed the youngin in the interm. Good luck with whatever you decide. Keystonepaul


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Naw, not many birds are illegal to keep here (just the exotic ones) and from the ones in my backyard I could bet on 50 dollars that it's an eared pidgeon egg. Too big for house sparrow, it's white, so no calandrias or great kiskadees... I've been discarding animals xD.
I'm going to toss it because I can't keep a steady temperature anyways, it fluctuates too much so probably it's dead by now if it wasn't when I found it. Probably (I can hope) it's an unfertilized egg the mom just dumped, hehe.
Thanks all for your help!


----------

